# [SOLVED] Vindictus Crashes and BSOD follows Plz Help



## brentallen16 (Dec 17, 2010)

I have been playing Vindictus for a while now knowing that every time i closed it my PC would BSOD and restart. However recently it has been crashing every time i leave a dungeon and of course BSOD follows. I have updated all my drivers and have no virus on my PC other than this issue my computer runs flawlessly. I have looked everywhere for a solution to this problem and I cannot find anything. Here is an overview of my system specifications and the BSOD error:

ASUS P7P55D PRO Motherboard
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Intel Core i7 860 @ 2.8GHz
8GB DDR3 RAM
NVidia GeForce GTX 275 x2
Killer Xeno NDIS Edge Interface

Error Prior to BSOD:
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	AppHangB1
Application Name:	Vindictus.exe
Application Version:	1.0.0.1
Application Timestamp:	4c68ca80
Hang Signature:	ccb5
Hang Type:	0
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Hang Signature 1:	ccb59add137d237a1ee3ed8b914deefa
Additional Hang Signature 2:	51c6
Additional Hang Signature 3:	51c65285f48afd45f03835775a61e0ab
Additional Hang Signature 4:	ccb5
Additional Hang Signature 5:	ccb59add137d237a1ee3ed8b914deefa
Additional Hang Signature 6:	51c6
Additional Hang Signature 7:	51c65285f48afd45f03835775a61e0ab

Error Upon recovery:
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	76
BCP1:	0000000000000000
BCP2:	FFFFFA8007F061C0
BCP3:	0000000000000057
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\120110-17830-01.dmp
C:\Users\XXXXX\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-1618853-0.sysdata.xml


Please help i really enjoy playing the game but I am at my wits end....


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Vindictus Crashes and BSOD follows Plz Help*

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

obviously the program is hanging, so something is preventing it from closing properly. Make sure your anti-virus and firewall are allowing the game to run properly, turn down or off security levels and try running the game in compatibility mode for XP or Vista, or try ending the process using Task Manager.
try reinstalling the game as well.


----------



## brentallen16 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Vindictus Crashes and BSOD follows Plz Help*

Well I have tried tuening everything off and running in compatibility mode but with no help. I updated all my drivers and BIOS and everything else I could think of but I am still having the same issues as before. When I try to leave a boat or dungeon the game freezes and BSOD my PC. here is all the dump information for what is going on. Please if anyone can help it would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Vindictus Crashes and BSOD follows Plz Help*

Hi,

Please avoid posting the same problem on different forums. BSOD experts are few in number and we do not like wasting our time suggesting the same things that have already been suggested by our colleagues elsewhere.

The other thread: http://www.sevenforums.com/crashes-debugging/131716-crashing-out-game-bsod-follows.html

It's your choice which thread to follow from this point on, please do not continue posting in both at once.

As for your BSODs - from the type of bugcheck alone I would expect this one to be a software problem, however hardware faults are always a possiblity.

You have dealt with the AVG possiblity, and with iTunes too. What is left? Well...


```
[font=lucida console]
[B]Rt64win7.sys[/B] [COLOR=Red]Wed Jun 23 21:10:45 2010[/COLOR] (4C21CF95) - Realtek networking

[B]Xeno7x64.sys[/B] Mon Nov 02 06:43:32 2009 (4AEDC8C4) - EVGA Xeno networking [URL="http://www.evga.com/articles/00467/"]http://www.evga.com/articles/00467/[/URL]
[B]Edge7x64.sys[/B] Mon Nov 02 06:43:31 2009 (4AEDC8C3) - EVGA Xeno networking [URL="http://www.evga.com/articles/00467/"]http://www.evga.com/articles/00467/[/URL][/font]
```
Two sets of networking drivers/adapters, the first of which has a driver dated prior to Windows 7 RTM.

I see that the active networking device is currently the Xeno. I suggest removing the Xeno and uninstalling the drivers for now.

At the same time update the Realtek driver - Realtek (choose one of the *Go* links to the right of the *Win7 and WinServer 2008 R2 Auto Installation Program (SID:1432824)* entry).

Then use your computer normally for a few days and see if you have more problems. If not then start using the Xeno again, but this time make sure to disable the Realtek driver after you have installed the Xeno.

Regards,
Reventon

BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Dec 21 19:16:48.476 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:16.506
Probably caused by : CI.dll ( CI!SHATransform+eb0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00003010`00520050 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02cee2b3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Dec 20 20:01:07.582 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:20:29.613
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+18126 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Vindictus.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT_0x76
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0ac625e0 00000000`00000013 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Dec 20 17:37:19.407 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:53.438
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+18126 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Vindictus.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT_0x76
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08d83b30 00000000`00000010 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Dec 19 20:41:16.567 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:22:13.613
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+18126 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Vindictus.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT_0x76
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0bbceb30 00000000`0000000f 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 18 20:38:57.638 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:49:34.684
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+18126 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Vindictus.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT_0x76
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07267800 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 18 19:43:51.306 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:15.352
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DpiAddDevice+fc2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000BE
Arguments fffff800`02ca5c84 00000000`02ca5121 fffff880`03361ca0 00000000`0000000a
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 18 05:17:17.425 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:53:19.471
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+18126 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Vindictus.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT_0x76
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`078a1060 00000000`00000012 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 18 04:18:49.739 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:17.785
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+18126 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Vindictus.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT_0x76
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0b44cb30 00000000`00000015 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 18 00:29:58.997 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:59.043
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+18126 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Vindictus.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT_0x76
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07387b30 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Dec 17 23:18:57.646 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:10.692
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+18126 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Vindictus.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT_0x76
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06ea4060 00000000`00000015 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Dec 17 22:54:51.242 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:30.288
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+18126 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Vindictus.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT_0x76
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06f16b30 00000000`0000000c 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Dec 17 22:13:22.262 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:54.308
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+18126 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Vindictus.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT_0x76
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0b43d520 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Dec 17 21:45:30.749 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:35:56.795
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+18126 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Vindictus.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT_0x76
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`075a1b30 00000000`0000000c 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


----------

